# الامراض العصبية



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مرض الزهايمر
ألزهايمر، مرض. يسبب مرض ألزهايمر الدماغي تزايدًا في فقدان الذاكرة والعمليات العقلية الأخرى. وهو نادرًا ما يحدث قبل سن الأربعين، لكن فرصة الإصابة بهذا المرض تزداد مع تقدم السن. يصيب مرض ألزهايمر ما بين 20 و30% من أولئك الذين تبلغ أعمارهم 85سنة فأكثر.

وفي المراحل المبكرة لمرض ألزهايمر، ينسى الناس الحوادث اليومية، ولكنهم يستطيعون تذكر الحوادث التي وقعت منذ عدة سنين بوضوح. يزداد فقدان الذاكرة كلما تطور المرض، وينسى المرضى الحوادث التي وقعت في السنين السابقة مباشرة، وتصبح القدرات العقلية الأخرى ضعيفة، خاصة الاستنتاج المجرد والأحكام. ولا يهتم المصابون بهذا المرض بأنفسهم خلال المراحل المتأخرة من المرض، وقد يصبح بعضهم طريح الفراش، وكلما قل نشاط المرضى قلت مقاومتهم للإصابة . ومعظم المرضى يموتون بعد 8 إلى 10 سنوات من الإصابة بهذا المرض.

ويظهر مرض ألزهايمر بسبب التلف التدريجي لخلايا الدماغ. وسبب هذا التلف مجهول حتى الآن، وليس له علاج. ويظهر النسيج الدماغي للمصابين زيادة طفيفة في الألومنيوم. ولكن معظم العلماء يعتبرون هذه الزيادة نتيجةً، أكثر منها سببًا، لموت الخلايا.

وتلعب الشذوذات الوراثية في خلايا الدماغ دورًا أساسيًا في 50 ـ 60% من حالات مرضى ألزهايمر. وفي بعض العائلات، يعاني المصابون بمرض ألزهايمر شذوذات فيما يعرف بالصبغي 21. والصبغيات أجزاء من الخلايا تحتوي على تراكيب دقيقة تُدعى جينات وهي التي تحدد السمات الموروثة من أحد الوالدين إلى ذريته. وقد اكتشف الباحثون أن المصابين بمرض ألزهايمر لديهم شذوذات في الدماغ، وهي شبيهة بشذوذات الدماغ في البالغين المعروفة باسم متلازمة داون وهي شكل من أشكال التخلف العقلي مرتبطة أيضًا بالصبغي 21. ويأمل العلماء أن يؤدي المزيد من البحث في هذه الشّذوذات إلى معالجة فعالة للمرض.

وقد تساعد العناية الخاصة على توفير الراحة لمرضى ألزهايمر وحفظ كرامتهم.كما يوصي الأطباء بالراحة الكافية، وتجنب الإجهاد والانتباه إلى التغذية والصحة. وقد أحيى عقار يدعى أكريدين رباعي الهيدرات الأميني الأمل في علاج مشكلة الذاكرة عند مرضى ألزهايمر. 





http://www.se77ah.com/art-767-مرض-الزهايمر.html






  علاج مرض الزهايمر
مع تحسن الظروف الصحية و المعيشية للناس بشكل عام و تحسن الظروف الغذائية أدت إلى زيادة متوسط العمر في الدول المتقدمة أولاً والدول في طور التقدم كدول العالم الثالث.
و هذا يعني زيادة في أعداد المسنين في هذه الدول مما يستدعي تكثيف البرامج الصحية و برامج التوعية لهذه الفئة من الناس.
و من أهم امراض الشيخوخة العصبية هي الأمراض التنكسية و التي تؤدي إلى تراجع في حجم الخلاياالعصبية و ضمورها والفقدان التدريجي لوظيفة هذه الخلايا.
و من اهم هذه الأمراض مرض الزهايمر و مرض باركنسون.

ما هو داء الزهايمر؟

هو حالة خرف مكتسب ناجم عن ضمور مترقي في الخلايا العصبية في القشرة الدماغية المسؤولة عن وظائف الدماغ العليا و من اهم هذه الوظائف هو الذاكرة و التركيز و من ثم اللغة وتركيبها و كذلك الوعي و المعرفة و القدرة على التعامل مع الأحداث و المعضلات و كذلك الحكمه و تقدير الأشياء و هذا يعني أن المريض يفقد تدريجياً هذه الوظائف و تؤدي بالإضافة إلى اضطرابات عصبية ناجمة عن فقدان هذه الوظائف إلى حدوث مظاهر نفسية غير طبيعية من تصرفات شاذة و اضطرابات في السلوك و اضطراب في النوم و في نهاية المطاف يعيش المريض في عالمه الخاص و كأنه لا علاقة له بالمحيط الخارجي و ليست عنده القدرة على التواصل مع الآخرين. و هذا يؤدي إلى حدوث عبءٍ شديد على الأشخاص القائمين على رعاية مثل هذه الحالات مما يتطلب وعي تام بالمرض و مظاهره و طرق التعامل مع هؤلاء الأشخاص.
و من أهم العوامل المؤدية إلى حدوث مرض الزهايمر التقدم في العمر،حيث تزداد إحتماليةالإصابة مع تقدم العمر بعد عمر(65) عاما.وكذلك وجود حالات خرف أ و حالات الزهايمر في عائلات معينة تزيد إحتمالية إصابة أفراد آخرين بالعائلة.
و إن وجود حالات رض رأسي متكرر قد تؤدي لحدوث مثل هذه الحالات.
و أما بخصوص الأشياء التي قد تؤخر أو تمنع حدوث مرض الزهايمر فهي كثيرة و لكن أهمها القراءة و المطالعة بإستمرار و كذلك ممارسة الرياضة اليومية حيث ثبت أنها تمنع حدوث هذه الحالة.وكذلك وقف التدخين و شرب المواد الكحولية يؤخر أو يمنع حدوث مرض ألزهيمر.

الأدوية المستعملة في علاج مرض الزهايمر

1-لا يوجد علاج شافٍ تماماً للحالة.
2-في السنوات الأخيرة تم تطوير عدة مركبات تنظم المواد الكيماوية التي تضطرب عند هؤلاء المرضى و من أهم الأدوية التي تم تطويرهامثل مركب ((nimgitsaviR واسمه التجاري nolexE وهذه الأدوية تبطئ المرض و تساعد في تلطيف الأعراض و تحسين نوعية الحياة للمرضى و أهاليهم.
3-ادويه تعالج المظاهر النفسيه عند المريض مثل المهدئات ومنظمات النوم وغيرها.
من هنا يتبين أن مرض ألزهايمر مرض يمكن ألوقايه منه وحاليا'' يوجد علاجات تبطيء المرض وتغير مساره.




مع تحسن الظروف الصحية و المعيشية للناس بشكل عام و تحسن الظروف الغذائية أدت إلى زيادة متوسط العمر في الدول المتقدمة أولاً والدول في طور التقدم كدول العالم الثالث.
و هذا يعني زيادة في أعداد المسنين في هذه الدول مما يستدعي تكثيف البرامج الصحية و برامج التوعية لهذه الفئة من الناس.
و من أهم امراض الشيخوخة العصبية هي الأمراض التنكسية و التي تؤدي إلى تراجع في حجم الخلاياالعصبية و ضمورها والفقدان التدريجي لوظيفة هذه الخلايا.
و من اهم هذه الأمراض مرض الزهايمر و مرض باركنسون.
ما هو داء الزهايمر؟
هو حالة خرف مكتسب ناجم عن ضمور مترقي في الخلايا العصبية في القشرة الدماغية المسؤولة عن وظائف الدماغ العليا و من اهم هذه الوظائف هو الذاكرة و التركيز و من ثم اللغة وتركيبها و كذلك الوعي و المعرفة و القدرة على التعامل مع الأحداث و المعضلات و كذلك الحكمه و تقدير الأشياء و هذا يعني أن المريض يفقد تدريجياً هذه الوظائف و تؤدي بالإضافة إلى اضطرابات عصبية ناجمة عن فقدان هذه الوظائف إلى حدوث مظاهر نفسية غير طبيعية من تصرفات شاذة و اضطرابات في السلوك و اضطراب في النوم و في نهاية المطاف يعيش المريض في عالمه الخاص و كأنه لا علاقة له بالمحيط الخارجي و ليست عنده القدرة على التواصل مع الآخرين. و هذا يؤدي إلى حدوث عبءٍ شديد على الأشخاص القائمين على رعاية مثل هذه الحالات مما يتطلب وعي تام بالمرض و مظاهره و طرق التعامل مع هؤلاء الأشخاص.
و من أهم العوامل المؤدية إلى حدوث مرض الزهايمر التقدم في العمر،حيث تزداد إحتماليةالإصابة مع تقدم العمر بعد عمر(65) عاما.وكذلك وجود حالات خرف أ و حالات الزهايمر في عائلات معينة تزيد إحتمالية إصابة أفراد آخرين بالعائلة.
و إن وجود حالات رض رأسي متكرر قد تؤدي لحدوث مثل هذه الحالات.
و أما بخصوص الأشياء التي قد تؤخر أو تمنع حدوث مرض الزهايمر فهي كثيرة و لكن أهمها القراءة و المطالعة بإستمرار و كذلك ممارسة الرياضة اليومية حيث ثبت أنها تمنع حدوث هذه الحالة.وكذلك وقف التدخين و شرب المواد الكحولية يؤخر أو يمنع حدوث مرض ألزهيمر.
الأدوية المستعملة في علاج مرض الزهايمر
1-لا يوجد علاج شافٍ تماماً للحالة.
2-في السنوات الأخيرة تم تطوير عدة مركبات تنظم المواد الكيماوية التي تضطرب عند هؤلاء المرضى و من أهم الأدوية التي تم تطويرهامثل مركب ((nimgitsaviR واسمه التجاري nolexE وهذه الأدوية تبطئ المرض و تساعد في تلطيف الأعراض و تحسين نوعية الحياة للمرضى و أهاليهم.
3-ادويه تعالج المظاهر النفسيه عند المريض مثل المهدئات ومنظمات النوم وغيرها.
من هنا يتبين أن مرض ألزهايمر مرض يمكن ألوقايه منه وحاليا'' يوجد علاجات تبطيء المرض وتغير مساره.

http://www.se77ah.com/art-775-علاج-مرض-الزهايمر.html


  باركنسون مرض المشاهير
أصيب به: هاري ترومان - ماو تسي تونغ - هتلر - محمد علي كلاي - البابا يوحنا الثاني - والرئيس الأمريكي رونالد ريغان

من علاماته البطء في الحركة والكلام والكتابة والفهم

أكثر من مليون شخص مصاب بهذا المرض في أمريكا

مريض الباركنسون لا ترمش عيناه إلا نادرا

يعود الفضل للمعرفة العلمية لهذا المرض إلى الطبيب البريطاني (جيمس باركنسون) الذي وصف المرض للمرة الأولى عام 1817 م .. وهو مرض يتقدم مع مرور الزمن ويؤدي إلى ضمور وتلف في الخلايا والألياف العصبية.. وتقدر نسبة حدوثه العالية من 1: 500 من السكان في سن الخمسين ويزداد مع تقدم العمر. عن خلفيات هذا المرض التقت «كلينك» مع الدكتورة أسمهان فرحان الشبيلي استشارية ورئيسة قسم أمراض الجهاز العصبي في مستشفى ابن سينا.. وفيما يلي نص الحوار:



كيف يتطور مرض باركنسون؟
مادة الدوبامين هي مرسل كيماوي في الدماغ. والخلايا المنتجة للدوبامين موجودة في أماكن خاصة من الدماغ Substantia Nigra تتأثر وتقل وتتلف في الأشخاص المصابين بهذا المرض. وعند استهلاك مادة الدوبامين ، وهي المسؤولة عن نقل الإشارات العصبية التي تسهم في تحقيق التوافق الحركي للإنسان يفقد الدماغ قدرته على السيطرة على الحركات وإدارتها كما يجب ، ولهذا يعتبر مرض باركنسون ناجما عن نقص في مادة الدوبامين.


متى تظهر أعراض هذا المرض؟
تظهر بعد أن يصبح النقص 75-80% ، أو عندما يحدث عدم توازن بين الدوبامين ومواد كيميائية أخرى موجودة في النوى القاعدية ، مثل: الأستيل كولين Acetylcholine ، والجلوتاميت Glutamate ، ومادة B ، ومادة GABA ومواد أخرى.


هل يوجد في الرجال أكثر من النساء؟
مرض باركنسون يوجد في الرجال أكثر من النساء بنسبة 2:3 ، ومعدل عمر المريض عند ظهور الإصابة هو 50 عاما ، ويمكن أن يحصل عند صغار السن أيضا.. أي قبل سن الأربعين بنسبة 5-10% . ويوجد في أمريكا أكثر من مليون شخص مصاب بهذا المرض ، ونسبة هذا المرض تزداد مع ازدياد متوسط العمر.


هل هناك أسماء مشهورة أصيبت به؟
نعم ، أصيب به كثير من المشهورين مثل: هاري ترومان ، وماو تسي تونغ ، وهتلر ، ومحمد علي كلاي ، والبابا يوحنا الثاني ، ورونالد ريغان.. وغيرهم.


ما أعراضه؟

بطء في الحركة مع اختلال

تيبس في الأطراف

رجفان في الأطراف العليا والسفلى

وهذا يؤثر على توازن المريض وسيره ،

وهنالك صعوبة في البدء بالحركة والتوقف والدوران

كما أنه قد يؤثر على الكلام والبلع والذاكرة والتوازن.

ما أبرز ما يميزه؟
الرجفان المنتظم الذي يبدأ في اليدين والأصابع ، ثم يمتد ليشمل القدمين والرأس ، ويبدو المريض كأنه يدحرج حبات مسبحة بين أصبعي الإبهام والسبابة ، ويظهر الرجفان أثناء الراحة ، ويختفي أثناء النوم ، ومع الحركة الإرادية للطرف المصاب ، ويزداد الرجفان مع التوتر والقلق ، وهذا الرجفان يؤدي إلى صعوبة في الكتابة والإمضاء والرسم ، مع تغير في الكتابة بأن تصبح كتابته أصغر ومرتجفة ، مع صعوبة في الأكل ، ولا سيما احتساء السوائل مثل الماء والشوربة. كما يؤثر الرجفان على الحلاقة ، وربط الحذاء ، أو فتح أو ربط الأزرار ، أو لبس الجوارب ، أو عد الفلوس ، أو قرع الباب ، أو استعمال فرشاة الأسنان ، وغيرها.


وما آثاره؟
من آثار هذا المرض البطء في الحركة وسلاسة السير ، وهذا يؤثر في المريض أثناء النهوض من السرير أو الكرسي ، أو البدء في الحركة ، أما السير فبصعوبة وبخطوات صغيرة وعدم مرونة في السير ، وكأن الجسم متشنج وبتوازن مختل ، وكذلك يظهر تباطؤ في حركة الساعدين ، والتوقف وصعوبة الدوران ، ويظهر تغيير في استقامة الجسم والميل إلى الانحناء إلى الأمام ، ومن الغريب أن مريض باركنسون قد يستطيع الركض وصعود أو نزول الدرج بسهولة ، بينما يسير ببطء شديد.


بم يتميز مريض باركنسون؟
يتميز مريض باركنسون بوجه جامد الملامح ، قليل الحركة ، معدوم الانفعال ، لا ترمش عيناه إلا نادرا ، وكأنه يضع قناعا أصم على وجهه ، وقد يسيل اللعاب من فمه أثناء الليل ، أو ترتعش شفتاه ولسانه ، فإذا تكلم كان كلامه بطيئا هامسا مملا على وتيرة واحدة ، ويكتسب جسمه وضعا متصلبا يتميز بانحناء الظهر ، وانثناء المرفقين والركبتين جزئيا، وغالبا ما يمشي المريض بخطوات قصيرة زاحفة ، فهو بطيء الحركة ، بطيء الكلام ، بطيء الكتابة ، بطيء الاستجابة ، بطيء الفهم ، كأنه قد وضع في قميص من الجبس ، أو قناع من حديد.


وهنا لابد من التأكيد أنه ليس كل رجفان أو بطء في الحركة أو تيبس ، هو مرض باركنسون ، إذ إن هنالك كثيرا من الأمراض التي لها أعراض مشابهة. لذلك يجب توخي الدقة عند تشخيص هذا المرض ، أو عند تحويله إلى الجراحة.


هل هناك أدوية حديثة أثرت بالإيجاب على تحسن حالة المريض؟
هنالك أدوية كثيرة وحديثة أثرت إيجابيا في تحسن حالة المريض ، ولكن في بعض الحالات تنقص كفاءة الدواء ، وفي حالات أخرى لا يتحمل المريض العلاج أو تظهر آثار جانبية لهذه الأدوية لا يمكن علاجها.


وفي مثل هذه الحالات ونسبتها لا تزيد على 10-15% ، يحول المريض إلى لجنة متخصصة للتأكد من التشخيص وتقرير حاجة المريض إلى الجراحة ونوعية وموقع الجراحة . يوجد نوعان من الجراحة إما بالكي أو بالتنبيه الكهربائي بواسطة بطارية تزرع تحت الجلد ، وهذا يؤدي إلى نتائج جيدة.


وهناك دراسات كثيرة على علاجات متطورة ، وكذلك دراسة هندسة الجينات (المورثات) وزرع خلايا ، خاصة من الجنين.


هل هناك أسباب معروفة لمرض باركنسون؟
أسباب هذا المرض غير معروفة تحديدا ، وهنالك عدة احتمالات:

فيروس.

ضعف في المناعة.

ضمور وتلف في الخلايا المؤدية إلى المرض.

مواد سامة.

استعداد وراثي.

هل توجد الآن معالجة شافية لهذا المرض؟
رغم التقدم الكبير في المعالجة الدوائية والجراحية لمرض باركنسون إلا أنه لا توجد حتى الآن معالجة شافية له ، ولا تزال هنالك تحديات كثيرة تنتظر الحل. وما يشجع أن أبحاثا كثيرة ومتطورة تجرى الآن في العالم قد تساعد في المستقبل على ظهور فهم جديد يمكن أن يؤدي إلى شفاء المرض.


والمعالجة في الوقت الحاضر تستمر طوال الحياة مثلها مثل معالجة مرض السكري، فهي تساعد على تخفيف حدة الأعراض ، وعلى استعادة القدرات الوظيفية ، وتحسين نوعية الحياة فقط ، فيتمكن المريض من أن يعود إلى مزاولة حياته الطبيعية في العمل والمجتمع ، كما يشعر بنعمة الصحة والسعادة ، وعدم الاعتماد المستمر على الآخرين.


ما العوامل التي تؤثر في المريض؟

التوتر.

الطريقة التي يتم التعامل بها مع المريض.

وجود أمراض أخرى مثل السكري ، أمراض القلب ، الضغط.

تردد المريض على عدة أطباء.

المشعوذون.

الذين يرعون المريض وفي بعض الأحيان قد يكون هؤلاء سببا في تدهور حالة المريض الصحية.

الجراحة التي ليس لها داع.

عدم وجود جمعيات ومراكز ومؤسسات لرعاية المرضى وتثقيفهم مع عائلاتهم ومن المسؤلون عنهم.

قلة الأطباء المتخصصين في مرضى باركنسون والحركات اللاإرادية.

هل يشعر مريض باركنسون بالقلق؟
نعم يصاب مرضى باركنسون بالقلق عادة ، لأنه بالإضافة إلى المسببات الفسيولوجية فإن المريض لابد أن يتأثر بأعراض مرضه ، على كل حال يمكن أن يظهر القلق كأحد الأعراض الجانبية لبعض الأدوية ، لذلك يجب طلب مساعدة الطبيب النفسي من قبل عائلة المريض أو من يقوم على خدمته.


يلاحظ الكثيرون من مرضي باركنسون أن الضغط النفسي والقلق يزيدان أعراض تشويش الجهاز الحركي ومشاكل الجهاز الهضمي ومستويات أيون الهيدروجين، وكذلك مستويات السكر في الدم بالإضافة إلى وظائف فسيولوجية أخرى.


ما الذي يجب فعله في هذه الحالة؟

استشارة الطبيب النفسي.

التدريب الذاتي.

تقنية التغذية الاسترجاعية.

التأمل.

استشارة اختصاصي المعالجة بالعمل أو الانشغال ليقدم نصائحه حول مشاكل الحركة عند المريض.

استشارة مدرب النطق ليقدم إرشاداته حول تقنيات التكلم والتمارين الخاصة بعضلات الوجه وثيقة الصلة بعملية المضغ.

القيام بالتمارين الرياضية والمشي والغناء والتكلم على أنغام الموسيقى. 
http://www.se77ah.com/art-342-باركنسون-مرض-المشاهير.html


  التهاب الدماغ
التهاب الدماغ مرض يشكو مصابوه من ارتفاع قليل في درجة الحرارة ومن صداع يستمر عدة أيام. يمكن أن يسبب التهاب الدماغ الارتجاجات والغيبوبة، وقد يسبب الموت. وهناك عدة أنواع لالتهابات الدماغ، يتسبب في معظمها التلويث بالفيروسات والبكتيريا والمواد الكيميائية الضارة والطفيليات الدقيقة المختلفة.

ومن أعراض هذا المرض النعاس والحمى والصداع. وضعف العضلات. وقد يسبب المرض حركات تشنجية وتشويشاً ذهنيًّا، وشللاً وصعوبة في السمع والبصر والنطق والبلع. وقد يصاب بعض مرضى التهاب الدماغ بعطب دائمٍ في الدماغ، إلا أن ذلك ليس شائع الحدوث. ويعتمد العلاج على سبب المرض.

توجد بعض الفيروسات المسببة لمرض التهاب الدماغ في دم بعض أنواع الحيوانات بما في ذلك الطيور والخيول. وتنتقل إلى جسم الإنسان عن طريق لدغة الناموس الذي سبق أن لدغ حيواناً مصاباً.

وفي بعض الحالات، تهاجم الفيروسات المسببة لبعض الأمراض، كالحصبة والنكاف، الدماغ وتسبب مرض التهاب الدماغ. يمكن أن يحدث هذا المرض أيضاً بسبب مضاعفات ناتجة عن التحصين. وتظهر أعراض عدة أنواع من التهاب الدماغ بعد شهور، أو سنين من دخول الفيروس المصاب جسم الإنسان. وتعرف هذه الفيروسات باسم الفيروسات البطيئة.

والفيروسات التي تسبب مرض التهاب الدماغ في الإنسان، يمكن أن تسبب أمراضاً متصلة بهذا المرض لدى الحيوانات أيضًا. ففي عام 1971م، انتشر مرض الدماغ والنخاع الخيلي الفنزويلي، وهو التهاب في الدماغ والنخاع الشوكي، وأدى إلى موت مئات الخيول في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

يتصل مرض التهاب الدماغ اتصالاً قوياً بمرض الالتهاب السحائي، وهو التهاب الغشاء الذي يكسو الدماغ والنخاع الشوكي. انظر: الالتهاب السحائي. ويسمى المرض الذي يصيب كلاً من الدماغ والغشاء الذي يلفه باسم التهاب السحايا والدماغ.
http://www.se77ah.com/art-769-التهاب-الدماغ.html

:download:


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

علاج النسيان و ضعف الذاكرة
علاج ضعف الذاكرة والنسيان سمى الله سبحانه القرآن الكريم علماً فقال: { فمن حاجك فيه من بعد ما جاءك من العلم } وسماه نوراً فقال: {ولكن جعلناه نوراً نهدي به من نشاء من عبادنا} فالعلم والنور صفتان للقرآن الكريم .



وإن أكثر من يسأل عن علاج النسيان في الغالب هم طلبة العلم الشرعي وحفظة القرآن ، وفي أبيات تؤثر عن الإمام الشافعي يرحمه الله تعالى يقول فيها :

شكوت إلى وكيع سوء حفظي * فأرشدني إلى ترك المعاصي
وأخبرني بأن العلم نـــــــــــور * ونور الله لا يهدى لعاصـــــــي




النسيـان . . نعمـة أم نقمـة ؟
د. عـادل الحميـد
النسيان هو فقد التذكر ـ او عدم امكانية استرجاع المعلومة عند الحاجة اليها، وقد انعم الله على الانسان بذاكرة قوية وقدرة خارقة على الحفظ ووهبه عقل لم يتمكن العلماء حتى الان من معرفة اسراره . للعقل سعه محدد لا تتسع ومع تزاحم المعلومات وتكدس الاحداث بداخله وعند اضافة معلومة جديدة للعقل يبدء تلقائياً بمحو اول معلومة .

مثال: الطفل بالصف الاول الابتدائي يعرف اسماء كل زملائه بالصف، خلال دراسته الثانوية يعرف ايضاً اسماء كل زملائه بالصف ، ولكنه نسيا بعض من اسماء من كانوا يدرسون معه بالصف الاول الابتدائي ، اذاً لماذا لم ينساهم جميعاً؟
هنا نقول بان اعادة تنشيط الذاكرة قد حدث ، فمجرد ان يشاهد احد منهم او يسمع عنه خبر تجددت عنده ذاكرة هذا الاسم، اذا من مسببات الاحتفاظ بالذاكرة وعدم النسيان هي تنشيط الذاكرة، لذلك قيل التكرار يعلم الشطار ، وتختلف النسبة باختلاق معدل الذكاء I Q باختلاف العمر العقلي والعمر الزمني.فاذا كان العمر العقلي اكبر من العمر الزمني كانت نسبة النسيان اقل وبالتالي نسبة الذكاء اعلى ، والعكس صحيح.

هناك ثلاثة انواع للذاكرة :
1- الذاكرة الوقتية (مثلا عندما تنظر لاول مرة لصورة وتغمض عينك وتحاول ان تتذكرها وبعد عدت ثواني تبدء في التلاشي ببطء الى ان تختفي تماما.
2. الذاكرة قصيرة المدى ( وهي كتذكرك عنوان تذهب اليه بعد ساعة او حفظ رقم هاتف)
3. الذاكرة الدائمة (وهي لكل ما يتعلق بحياة الانسان كافة)
من منا لم يمر بظروف تركت في نفسه اثر سيئ ؟ .... ومنى الله علينا بنسيانها ولا نحب ان نتذكرها.

كيفية تقوية الذاكرة:
اولاً : ( واذكر ربك اذا نسيت ) قوة الايمان التقرب الى الله والصلاة على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام .
ثانياً : الرجوع الى الطريقة القديمة التكرار ككتابة المعلومات وما تود ان تقوم به وتكرره اكثر من مرة (كعملية تنشيط) .
ثالثاً : الاكثار من اكل الخضروات والفاكهة الطازجة وهي مهمة جداً لصحة الانسان عامة وكذلك (الخميرة) لوجود (فيتامين ب مركب) بها وتأخذ كملعقة كبيرة تذاب في كوب ماء ، والاكثار من الماكولات البحرية، ومحاولة التنوع في الاكل وعدم التركيز على نوع واحد، والابتعاد قدر الامكان عن الاطعمة الجاهزة والمعلبة ، ولا اريد ان اتترك لاضرارها حتى لا نخرج عن موضوعنا.
رابعاً : المحافظة على الصحة العامة :: كأعطاء الجسم حقه في النوم وعدم الاجهاد والسهر ، ممارسة الرياضة والموظبة عليها ، وهنا لا اطالب برياضة عنيفة وبذل مجهود اكثر من الطاقة ، ولكن يكفي تنشيط الجسم ، وكلا حسب قدرته وعمره ، والمشي من الرياضات التي اوصي بها جميع اعضاء المنتدى ، لكثرة جلوسهم امام اجهزة الكمبيوتر.

لكل شيئ آفة تهلكه وآفة العلم النسيان *** عندما تزيد نسبة النسيان يكون نقمة
وقد تتزايد نسبة النسيان لدرجة ان يرفع المريض سماعة الهاتف ولا يتذكر بمن كان يريد الاتصال ـ بل وقد تزيد لاكثر من ذلك بكثيرهنا يتدخل الطب النفسي ، وغالباً ما يكون المريض يمر بظروف نفسية صعبة جداً وقد لا يبيح بها لاقرب الناس اليه ، ويلجى العقل الى التناسي والهروب منها. انتهى كلام الدكتور عادل الحميد

يقول الأستاذ جابر القحطاني في جريدة الرياض: عندما ننسى المواعيد أو ننسى بصفة دائمة مواضع الأشياء... إن كثيراً من الناس يعتبرون هذا الخلل عرضا من اعراض تقدم السن ولكن يجب ألا ننسى ان جميع الناس في كل الأعمار يمكن أن يحدث لهم وبصفة مؤقتة انغلاق بالذاكرة.

يقول العلماء المتخصصون في هذا المجال ان الذاكرة تشبه العضلة، فكلما زاد استعمالها حدث لها ضمور سريع فاذا عمل نفس الشيء مع الذاكرة يوما بعد يوم فان عقلك لن يعمل بالطريقة المطلوبة لكي يظل حادا وثاقبا بغض النظرعن السن وهناك علاجات مختلفة طبيعية يمكن ان تساعد في تحسين مشكلات الذاكر ة ومن اهم هذه العلاجات ما يلي:



1- العلاج بالعطور: تقول العشابة من سان فرانسيسكو بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية جين روز رئيسة الجمعية القومية للعلاج الشمولي بالعطور ومؤلفة كتاب: (AROMATHERAPY APPLICATIONS AND INHALHTIONS) تقول جرب استعمال أجزاء متساوية من الزيت الطيار لنبات ابرة الراعي المعروفة علميا باسم GERRANIUMMACULATUM وهي نبتة معمرة يصل ارتفاعها الى 60 سم لها اوراق عميقة التشقق وأزهار ارجوانية الى قرنفلية وثمر يشبه المنقار والجزء المستعمل من هذه النبتة جميع الأجزاء بما في ذلك الجذور والزيت الطيار لنبات اكليل الجبل او ما يعرف بحصا البان وهو نبات عشبي معمر يصل ارتفاعه الى حوالي متر وعرف علميا باسم ROS MARINS OFFICINALIS والجزء المستعمل من هذه النبتة جميع اجزاء النبات عدا الجذور حيث يؤخذ اجزاء متساوية من الزيوت العطرية للنباتين المذكورين وتوضع في مبخرة نار ويستشم الدخان المتصاعد من المبخرة حيث يغذي هذا الغاز المتصاعد مباشرة الجهاز الطرفي وهو جزء من المخ يتحكم في التذكر والتعلم وتضيف ان نبات ابرة الراعي له خواص مضادة للاكتئاب ونبات اكليل الجبل له تأثير منبه على الذاكرة واذا جمع هذان النباتان معا فان هذا سيؤدي الى تأثير قوي.



3- العلاج بالطب الايورفيدي: يقول دكتور فاسانت لاد مدير المعهد الايورفيدي في انبو كويرك بنيومكسيكو أن خليطا من الزعفران مع الجوتوكوا يساعد كثيرا في تحسين الذاكرة.



والزعفران من النباتات المشهورة على مستوى العالم حيث يؤخذ حفنة من الزعفران مع ملء ملعقة كوب من الحليب المغلي ثم يترك لمدة 15دقيقة ثم يشرب وذلك بمعدل مرة واحدة فقط في اليوم ولمدة شهر ثم لاحظ ما اذ تحسنت ذاكرتك ويضيف دكتور لاد اذا كنت لا تعاني من حساسية لمنتجات الألبان فيمكنك الاستمرار في شرب هذا المخلوط لأطول مدة ترغبها.



4- العلاج بالطعام: يقول دكتور مايل ايه كلابر اخصائي طب التغذية في بومباتو بيتشي في فلوريدا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ومدير معهد التثقيف والبحث الغذائي، وهي منظمة مقرها الرئيسي في مانهاتن بيتش بكاليفورنيا "إن تناول الأغذية قليلة الدسم يساعد على فتح الشرايين ويحسن من تدفق الدم، وللإقلال من الدسم في غذائك فإنه يقترح الامتناع عن تناول اللحوم الدسمة للأبقار والضأن واستبدال الشحوم المتشبعة مثل الزبد والسمن بزيوت غير متشبعة مثل زيت الكتان والعصفر وهي متوفرة في معظم محلات الأغذية الصحية.



تكاد المكونات الغذائية السليمة تنعدم في ما نتناوله يومياً ، فمع ايقاع الحياة العصرية وانتشار الوجبات السريعة والابتعاد عن الغذاء المطبوخ جيداً بدأت الأعراض الصحية والعقلية في الانتشار وقد خلصت دراسة اجراها مركز ( Centers for disease control and prevention ) بأن نقص أحماض اوميغا3 له دور أساسي في ضعف تغذية الدماغ وبالتالي ضعف الذاكرة بشكل عام ، وتتوفر هذه الأحماض بشكل مكثف في اسماك السلمون والجوز والبيض ، وبشكل عام فإن الغذاء السليم والمتنوع له دور أساسي في الحفاظ على توازن الجسم بما في ذلك العقل.





5- العلاج بالأعشاب:

الجنكـة: يقول الدكتور فارو اي تايز استاذ علم العقاقير بجامعة بوردو في مدينة وست لافيان بولاية انديانا بامريكا، ان الجنكة وهو نبات شجري معمر هو واحد من اقدم الأشجار على كوكب الأرض ونبات الجنكة والذي يعرف بشجرة المعبد Ginkgo وعلميا باسم Ginkgo Biloba يصل ارتفاعه الى حوالي 30 متر وله أوراق قلبية الى مروحية جميلة الشكل وبثمار تشبه بيض الحمام والجزء المستخدم من النبات الأوراق والبذور بعد ازالة قشرتها، الموطن الأصلي لنبات الجنكة الصين واليابان وتزرع في المزارع الكبيرة في الصين واليابان وفرنسا وكارولينا الجنوبية بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية تحتوي الأوراق على فلافونيدات وجنكوليدات وبيلو باليدات.



لقد استخدموا اخصائيو الأعشاب الصينيون الجنكة منذ آلاف السنين والتي تزيد تدفق الدم الى المخ ولأجزاء أخرى من الجسم، لعلاج مشكلات المخ والجهاز الدوري. ويوصي الدكتور تيلور باستعمال مركبات الجنكة لعلاج مشكلات الذاكرة ويحتاج الشخص الى شهر حتى ثلاثة أشهر قبل أن يلاحظ اي تحسن في ذاكرته، والجنكة هي الدواء العشبي الأكثر مبيعاً في فرنسا والمانيا حيث يأخذها الملايين يوميا من اواسط العمر وما يلي لتحسين دوران الدم في الدماغ والذاكرة وخفض احتمال الاصابة بالسكتة ولعلها من أكثر الأعشاب فائدة في علاج الخرف عند كبار السن، ويوجد مستحضرات منها في جميع انحاء العالم تباع في محلات الأغذية التكميلية.



الافسنتين: شيبة العجوز - كشوث رومي - راشكه - دَمسيسه - خُترق - دسيسة .

يوجد نبات آخر هو الأفسنتين وهو عشب يبلغ ارتفاعه حوالي متر وربع المتر ساقه عمودي مغطى بشعيرات حريرية الملمس رائحته عطرة والأوراق مجنحة سطحها الأعلى مكسو بشعيرات دقيقة فضية اللون لها أزهار على هيئة سنابل بألوان صفراء.

تعرف علميا باسم ARTEMISIA ABBINTHIUM الجزء المستعمل من النبات جميع أجزائه عدا الجذور يحتوي النبات على زيت طيار ولاكتون تربين احادي نصفي وفيتامين من أ. يستعمل الافسنتين على نطاق واسع حيث يستعمل مغليه في تقوية الهضم وأجهزته (المعدة، الامعاء والكبد) ويطرد الغازات المعوية ويقوي الذاكرة، ويقلل النسيان والشعور بالخجل وينشط الشعور النفساني بوجه عام، كما انه اذا استعمل بعد الولادة فانه يساعد على تنظيم الرحم مما بقي فيه من أجزاء من المشيمة اوالجنين الميت ومن الافرازات واستعماله في بداية الولادة يقوي الطلق ويسهل الوضع يؤخذ ملء ملعقة كبيرة وتوضع في ملء كوب ماء مغلي ويترك مغطى لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب بمعدل كوب صباحا وآخر في المساء.



الكندر: كما يوجد نبات ثالث يستخدم للذاكرة وهو الكندر او ما يعرف باللبان الذكر او اللبن المر او الشحري OLIBAN وهو عبارة عن افراز صمغي راتنجي يفرز من نبات شوكي لا يزيد ارتفاعه عن ذراعين ويتكون هذا الافراز من 60% مادة راتنجية وحوالي 50% صمغ وحوالي 5% زيت طيار ومادة تسمى "أوليبين" يستخدم الكندر في هضم الطعام وطرد الغازات وجيد للحمى وضد السعال ويقطع نزف الدم من اي موقع وينشف رطوبات الصدر ويقوي المعدة الضعيفة وهو من المواد التي تساعد على الحفظ وجلاء الذهن ويذهب بكثرة النسيان والطريقة أن يؤخذ منه ملء ملعقة وتوضع في ملء كوب ماء ويترك لينقع مدة ثلاث ساعات ثم يشرب بمعدل كوب واحد مرة واحدة في اليوم.



العرقد الصيني: وهناك نبات رابع لعلاج مشكلات الذاكرة وهو نبات العرقد الصيني Lycium وهو نبات شجري معمر يصل ارتفاعه إلى أربعة أمتار له أوراق خضراء زاهية وعينات قرمزية اللون وهو نبات صيني مشهور مقوي وقد ذكر الأول مرة في كتاب "تحفة المزارع الألاهية الموضوع في اول القرن الميلادي، يعتقد في المأثور ان هذه العشبة تطيل العمر ويقال ان عشابا صينيا عاش 252سنة وقد عزي طول عمره إلى الأعشاب المقوية بما فيها نبات العرقد الصيني، واليوم تلقى عينات وجذور هذا النبات استخداما طبيا شاسعا.



يعرف النبات علميا باسم Lycium Chinense ينبت العرقد الصيني في أنحاء كثيرة من الصين والتبت ويزرع في مناطق شاسعة في الصين يحتوي العرقد الصيني على فيسالين وكاروتين وفيتامينات ب1، ب12، ج وحمض القرفة وحمض البسليك، يستخدم جذور العرقد الصيني كمنبهه للجهاز العصبي نظير الودي الذي يتحكم في الأفعال البدنية اللاارادية كما يرخي عضلات الشرايين ومن ثم يخفض ضغط الدم. وهو مقو للدم وبالأخص عينات العرقد الصيني وتحسن الدورة الدموية وتقوي الذاكرة وهي تحسين الدوران وامتصاص الخلايا للمواد الغذائية وتساعد في كثير من الأعراض منها الدوار والطنين وتشوش الرؤية وتعتبر عنبات العرقد جيدة لقصور البصر، يؤخذ ملء ملعقة من عنبات العرقد الصيني المجففة وتوضع في ملء كوب ماء مغلي وتعطى لمدة 15دقيقة ثم تصفى وتشرب مرة في الصباح وأخرى في المساء لتحسين الذاكرة. نقلا عن جريدة الرياض الاثنين 01 رجب 1425العدد 13205 السنة 40





حرمل : نبت معروف وهو نوعان ، ابيض وهو العربي ، واحمر وهو العامي المعروف ويسمى بالفارسية إسفند . والعامة تدعوه غلقة الديب او حرمل ، وهو نبات يرتفع ثلث ذرع ويفرع كثيرا ، وله ورق كورق الصفصاف ، ومنه مستدير وزهره أبيض يخلف ظروفآ مستديرة مثلثة داخلها بزر أسود كالخردل سريع التفرك ثقيل الراثحة ، يدرك أواثل حزيران وتبقى قوته أربع سنين ، وهو حار في آخر الثانية يابس في الثالثة ، يذهب الباردين وأمراضهما كالصداع والفالج واللقوة والخدر والكزاز وعرق النسا والجنون ونحوه والصرع ووجع الوركين والمغص والإعياء والقولنج واليرقان والسدد والإستسقاء والنسيان ويحسن الألوان ويزيل الترهل والتهيج شربا وطلاء .



حصا البان: من الادوية العشبية الآمنة الاستعمال وعُرف عشب حصى البان منذ قديم الزمن.. فيذكر أن الطلاّب الإغريق كانوا ينثرونه على رؤوسهم لاعتقادهم بأنه مقوٍ للذاكرة ، ويمكن اضافة قطرات من خلاصة حصا البان على الشامبو وفرك فروة رأس المصابين بمرض الزهيمر بهذا المستحضر فقد وجد انه يعيد الذاكرة تدريجياً.



الزنجبيل : ولتقوية الذاكرة وللحفظ وعدم النسيان ، يؤخذ من الزنجبيل المطحون قدر 55 جرام، ومن اللبان الدكر (الكندر) 50 جرام، ومن الحبة السوداء50 جرام تخلط معا وتعجن في كيلو عسل نحل وتؤخذ منه ملعقة صغيرة على الريق يوميا مع صنوبر وزبيب.



المرمية Sage: المرمية نبات عشبي معمر عطري يعرف علمياً باسم Salvia officnalis وقد قال عنها العالم جيرارد في القرن السابع عشر ان المرمية تقوي الذاكرة الضعيفة وتعيدها في وقت قصير، وقد اكد الباحث الانجليزي هذه المقولة حيث اثبتوا أن المرمية تهبط الأنزيم المسئول عن تحطيم استيايل كولين الدماغ والذي يسبب الزهيمر.



الزبيب : في الطب النبوي لابن قيم الجوزية : أجود الزبيب ما كبر حجمه ورق قشره ونزع عجمه. وإذا أكل وافق الرئة ونفع من السعال ووجع الكلي والمثانة ويقوي المعدة ويلين البطن.وهو بالجملة يقوي المعدة والكبد والطحال نافع من وجع الحلق والصدر والرئة وفيه نفع للحفظ وتقوية الذاكرة.أ.هـ وطريقته أن يأكل كل يوم في الصباح إحدى و عشرين زبيبة نظيفة



الفلفل الأبيض : الفلفل الابيض يوضع مع الطعام " بهار " يزكي الذاكرة.



حبوب اللقاح : استخدمت حبوب اللقاح بنجاح تام في علاج الاضطرابات العصبية ومنها: التوتر العصبي ، الإرهاق والتعب الشديد ، حالات الانهيار العصبية مع صورة صحية متدهورة ، اضطرا بات الذاكرة .



القرفة " الدارسين " : يساعد مشروب القرفة الساخن المحلى بعسل النحل على مقاومة التقلصات المؤلمة بأنواعها المختلفة مثل تقلصات المعدة أو تقلصات العضلات أو آلام الطمث و الولادة ، وقيل هي نافعة للنسيان وتقوية الذاكرة .



والجينسينج : ينفع الجينسينج في حالات تحسين الذاكرة وزيادة التركيز.



الزعرور Hawthorn: والمعروف علميا باسم Crataegus Oxyacantha وهو عبارة عن شجرة لها اوراق مفصصة كبيرة وازهار وردية كثة بيضاء، توجد في مجاميع زهرية وثمارها عنبية حمراء اللون جذابة جدا.الزعرور اذا اخذ مع الجنكة فان له تأثيرا جيدا على الذاكرة حيث يقوم بتحسين الدورة الدموية في الدماغ وهذا يزيد من كمية الاوكسجين في المخ.



الجوز " عين الجمل" : ولعلاج ضعف الذاكرة الذي يشكو منه الابناء خلال فترة الدراسة، ينصح بالإكثار من تناول عين الجمل والصنوبر والزبيب، وكذلك شرب مغلي لبان الذكر والزنجبيل والحبة السوداء (حبة البركة) وحب الفهم (المسمى البلادر) والهندباء البرية فور الاستيقاظ من النوم أي قبل تناول أي شيء آخر، مع تحليته بعسل النحل الذي جعله الله شفاء للناس.



جذمور عرق الوج SWEET FLAG : ويسمى عود الايكر او عود الوج ويعرف بالانجليزية بعدة اسماء مثل جذر الفأر والدارسين الحلو والقلم الحلو والمرتة الحلوة والجذر الحلو اما علمياً فيعرف باسم ACORUS CALAMUS من الفصيلة النجيلية. يحتوي الجذمور على زيت طيار ويحتوي هذا الزيت على مادة تعرف باسم ISOASARONE ونسبتها بسيطة إلا أنها سامة وهذه المادة لا توجد في عود الوج الامريكي وانما توجد في بعض الانواع الاخرى، وعود الايكر له استعمالات كثيرة منها ضعف الشهية وحموضة المعدة وتقوية الذاكرة وتنشيط المخ وبالاخص في سن الشيخوخة.





فيتامين (ج ) : فيتامين "ج "يحمي من أمراض الأوعية الدموية المخية .. مضاد للتأكسد.. ينشط الأداء الذهني

البرتقال غني بيفيتامين (ج)
فيتامين (ج) مضاد تأكسد فائق القوة اكتشفه الباحثون مؤخرا وله القدرة على عبور الحاجز الدموي المخي، ويوجد بتركيز عال في أنسجة المخ ويساهم أيضا في خلق النواقل العصبية كالدوبامين ويحمي الخلايا من مضار الشوارد الحرة. ذلك هو السبب وراء ما أظهرته العديد من الدراسات من أن كميات أعلى من فيتامين (ج ) بمجرى الدم تنشط الأداء الذهني في جميع الأعمار وتحمي المخ من أمراض تدهور المخ ومنها داء ألزهايمر والسكتات الدماغية. " راجع فوائد الفيتامينات "




الحجامة : حجامة الرأس من الخلف من أفضل ما يعالج به النسيان .



النوم والرياضة :

وما ينطبق على الغذاء ينطبق أيضا على المحافظة العامة على صحة الجسم وراحته وبخاصة النوم ، حيث تشير أحد الدراسات إلى النوم هو من حاجات العقل وليس البدن ، فالإنسان يحتاج للنوم وإن لم يتحرك طوال يومه ! لماذا ؟ مع أنه أراح عضلاته ولم يجهدها .. يرجع السبب إلى أن العقل يعمل جاهدا ولا يكف عن التفكير وحفظ كل ما تراه العين وتسمعه الأذن وخلاف ذلك ، وبالتالي فهو يحتاج لفترة لا تقل عن 8 ساعات من الراحة .


موضوع صحة الجسم موضوع متشعب ، ويكفي هنا أن نشير إلى أهمية رياضة المشي ، قم بالحوار مع أي شخص يمارس رياضة المشي واكتشف حيويته وقدرته المتميزة على التذكر ، وإن اقتنعت بالنتائج ابدأ منذ الغد وأعطي جسمك المسكين الذي لا تهتم به نصف ساعة على الأقل من المشي ولاحظ الفرق بنفسك سواء في حيويتك العامة أو في قدرتك على التذكر



الهرولة تحسن النشاط الذهني : كما أثبتت دراسات يابانية جديدة بأن الرياضة والنشاطات البدنية تقوي القدرات الدماغية وترفع نسبة الذكاء. وأوضح العلماء في اجتماع الجمعية الأميركية لعلوم الأعصاب, أن الهرولة تنشط الدماغ وتزيد طاقته وقوته لأداء وظائفه الحيوية.

ووجد الباحثون بعد متابعة سبعة أشخاص واظبوا على ممارسة الهرولة ضمن برنامج خاص, ثم خضعوا لفحوصات الذاكرة والإدراك واختبارات الذكاء, أن الذين مارسوا الهرولة سجلوا درجات أفضل في اختبارات الذكاء, بينما لم يظهر الأشخاص الذين لم يمارسوا هذا النشاط, أي تحسن.

وبالرغم من أن السبب في قدرة الرياضة, والهرولة بالذات, على تحسين النشاط الذهني للإنسان , حيث يُعتقد أن زيادة استنشاق الأكسجين الذي يسببه الركض يحسّن قدرة الجسم على إيصال كمية أكبر من الأكسجين إلى الدماغ, يقترح الباحثون ضرورة ممارسة المسنين المصابين بالخرف أو داء الزهايمر أو من يعانون من ضعف الوظائف الذهنية والمهارات الإدراكية لرياضات ونشاطات بدنية فعالة.


http://www.se77ah.com/art-748-علاج-النسيان-و-ضعف-الذاكرة.html


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

نوبة الصرع
مرض الصرع من الأمراض التي حيرت الباحثين ، لكن معرفتهم به تتطور باستمرار ، حيث ظهرت أدوية أكثر نجاعة وتحسنت تقنيات الكشف عنه بكثير ، كما توصل الأطباء إلى طرق جديدة في الجراحة ، وفتح باب الأمل في الأبحاث الخاصة بعلاقة هذا المرض بالوراثة.
ومضات على مرض الصرع
الصرع مشكل صحي عصبي يتجلى بواسطة النوبات والأزمات الصرعية الناتجة عن تفريغ تلقائي للخلايا العصبية التي تكون في حالة تهيج مفرطة يمكن تشبيهها بعاصفة كهربائية ، وينتج عن هذه النوبة حركات وحالة خارجة عن إرادة المصاب.





و يمكن أن يستمر هذا المرض لشهور أو يبقى مدى الحياة مع انقطاع لمدة عشرة سنين في المعدل ، و يشفى 50% من الأطفال المصابين بهذا المرض عند بلوغهم مرحلة المراهقة ، بينما يضطر الباقون لملازمة الأدوية التي غالبا ما تكون ناجعة وتمكنهم من حياة عادية.


فهذا المرض لا ينقص من العمر ولا من الذكاء ولا يخرب الدماغ ، خلافا لما يمكن أن يتبادر إلى أذهاننا خصوصا عندما نلاحظ حالة المريض أثناء النوبة ، مثلا عندما يسقط لا إراديا على رأسه أو عندما يهتز اهتزازا . و ينتج مرض الصرع في 5 إلى 10 بالمائة من الحالات نتيجة عوامل وراثية و في 40 بالمائة من الحالات نتيجة خلل في الدماغ (تشوه أو رضح في الجمجمة أو ورم...) ، و تنشط الأزمات الصرعية بمساعدة عوامل كالتعب وتناول الكحول ، ويبقى مصدر هذا المرض غير معروف عند نصف الحالات المصابة. إن الحالة التي يكون عليها مريض الصرع توجب عليه عدم القيام ببعض المهام أو اتخاذ مهن معينة كسياقة الشاحنات أو سيارات النقل العمومي أو العمل في مكان مرتفع عن سطح الأرض أو التكلف بآلات خطيرة ، و تبقى الصلاحية للطبيب المختص و طبيب العمل لتحديد إمكانية قيام المريض بعمل ما.



أنواع الصرع وأعراضه:
هناك نوعان من هذا المرض: الصرع العام (30% من الحالات ) والصرع الجزئي ( 70% من الحالات ).
فالصرع الجزئي يتجلى في منطقة معينة من الدماغ ومن تم فإن الأعراض تتغير حسب المنطقة المصابة وأحيانا يصعب معرفة أنها نوبة صرعية ، وتكون نوبات الصرع الجزئي بسيطة أو معقدة حسب المصاب إذا ما حافظ على اتصاله بمحيطه أو لا . ويمكن أحيانا أن تتحول إلى نوبة الصرع العامة حيث تبدأ العاصفة الكهربائية في منطقة معينة من الدماغ لتنتشر بعد ذلك في باقي الدماغ ، وفيما يلي جرد لبعض الأعراض حسب نوع الصرع :

أعراض النوبة الجزئية البسيطة:

يحافظ المصاب على اتصاله بالواقع

يعاني من مشاكل متفرقة ( صعوبة في الكلام بطريقة سليمة ، تقلصات و ارتعاشات الأعضاء ، تحرف صوتي وبصري...)

مشاكل في الحواس ( شم وذوق مختلف...)

مشاكل في المعدة

إحساس بالغم والخوف

مدة النوبة من ثواني إلى ثلاث دقائق

أعراض النوبة الجزئية المعقدة:

فقدان ظرفي للاتصال مع الواقع

آلية وتلقائية المصاب حيث يقوم مثلا بحركات بغير هدف و يتمتم و يظهر حركات المضغ

لا يحتفظ المصاب بأي ذكرى من النوبة

مدة النوبة من ثواني إلى ثلاث دقائق

أعراض النوبة العامة:

فقدان الوعي والسقوط

تصلب عضلي عام

تشنج واختلاج إيقاعي

كثرة الإفرازات اللعابية

غيبوبة واسترخاء عضلي وقد يحدث معه تبول أو خروج براز

غالبا ما يكون هناك تقيئ

ارتباك عند اليقظة

لا يحتفظ المصاب بأي ذكرى من النوبة

مدة النوبة 3 أو 4 دقائق لكن أحيانا يمكن انتظار 20 دقيقة قبل الرجوع إلى الحالة الأصلية

تطور الأبحاث العلمية في الكشف عن المرض وتتبعه:
يركز تشخيص الطبيب على وصف حالة المريض أثناء أزمة الصرع ، أو على نتائج النشاط الكهربائي للدماغ. ويقول البروفيسور ميشيل بولاك أخصائي الدماغ والأعصاب ورئيس قسم بمستشفى باريس: ً يمكن التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي من فهم سبب المرض لأنه يكشف عن أجزاء الدماغ المصابة . وإن أدوية الصرع لا تؤثر بنفس الطريقة ، فقد يجب تجريب عدة أدوية قبل التوصل إلى الدواء المناسب ، وأحيانا يجب على المريض تناول نوعين أو ثلاثة من الأدوية ، في نفس الوقت ً.


وفي السنين الأخيرة ظهرت أدوية جديدة مكنت من تحسين حياة المرضى ويمكن التوقف عن تناولها بعد بضع سنين ، لكن 30 في المائة من أمراض الصرع لا زالت تقاوم هذه الأدوية ، و إذا كانت المنطقة المصابة في الدماغ سهلة المنال فإنه يمكن إجراء تدخل جراحي ، خصوصا و أن التقدم في التصوير الطبي مكن من تحديد البؤر المسؤولة عن هذا الداء. ففي السابق كانوا يصورون الدماغ في لحظة معينة أما اليوم فإنه بفضل التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي الوظيفي تمكن الخبراء من تصوير نشاط الدماغ أثناء حصول أزمات الصرع أو قبلها. و إذا لم تنفع هذه الطريقة فإنه يمكن إدخال أقطاب كهربائية صغيرة جدا في المناطق العميقة من الدماغ ، يوجهها الخبراء بواسطة آلة خاصة في اتجاه أماكن محددة مسبقا حيث تبقى هناك بضعة أيام لتسجيل النوبات. فبفضل هذه التقنيات أصبحت العمليات الجراحية أكثر دقة لأنها تمكن من تفادي المس بالمناطق الدماغية السليمة الخاصة بالكلام والبصر و التذكر...


و يقوم الباحثون حاليا بدراسة جزيئات يمكنها أن تؤثر على الدماغ لمنع حصول مرض الصرع عند الأشخاص المؤهلين بالإصابة بهذا المرض مثل أولئك الذين لهم استعداد وراثي أو أصيبوا بأورام أو برضح في الجمجمة ، بحيث تتدخل هذه الجزيئات لمقاومة توليد العمليات العصبية غير الطبيعية و الشحنات الكهربائية التي تؤدي إلى حصول النوبات.


http://www.se77ah.com/art-343-نوبة-الصرع.html


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

علاج الدوخه و علاج الصداع
علاج الدوخة والصداع الشقيقه الدوخة حالة يشعر فيها الشخص بأن ما حوله يدور، أو انه يسقط. وهناك نوع آخر من الدوخة يتميز بالاحساس بخفة الرأس، وهو الأحساس الذي يسبق الاغماء، ويتسبب في ترنح الشخص وسقوطه. وفي أغلب الاحيان تكون الدوخة مصحوبة بالقيء، وتحدث الدوخة اثناء اللحظات القصيرة التي يقل فيها تدفق الدم إلى الدماغ، كما انه يمكن ان تحدث نتيجة لاختلاف الضغط في القناة شبه الدائرية في الاذن الداخلية، وغالباً ما تكون الدوخة مصاحبة لبعض الاضطرابات، مثل الانيميا والصرع وامراض القلب وامراض الاذن الداخلية، كما تنشأ من سوء الهضم والامساك وتخمر الطعام في الامعاء ومن بعض امراض الكلى، كما ان لضغط الدم المرتفع كثيراً من المتاعب احدها الدوخة، وكذلك السمع والبصر يتأثران بالدوخة، وقد ينشأ الدوار من ضربة على الرأس، ومن اصابة اخرى أو من ارتجاج في الدماغ، وقد يسبب خوراً عاماً وقلة استقرار وتبلبلا.. ونلاحظ في بعض الأحيان ان الشخص يحسب بانه هو وما يحيط به يدورون، فتبدو الاشياء الثابتة كأنها تتحرك في اتجاهات مختلفة، وقد يجد الشخص انه يتعذر عليه ان يقف منتصباً أو قد يسقط فعلا على الأرض.



وهناك أربعة انواع من الدوخة أو الدوار وهي:

- النوع الاول: شعور عابر أو قصير بالدوار لا يلبث ان يزول، فالشخص الذي يصاب به لا يطيب له البقاء في اماكن مرتفعة وعادة مايمسك بأي شيء حواليه كأن ينزل من درج عمارة متعددة الادوار فتجده يتمسك بالدربزين الخاص بالدرج، كما انه عند صعوده إلى مكان عالٍ كقمة جبل مثلا أو برج من الابراج العالية أو فوق سطح عمارة شاهقة، فاذا نظر إلى الأسفل فانه لا يكون عنده توافق حسن بين الرأس والاقدام ويشعر بالدوار وربما يسقط.



- النوع الثاني: يشعر الشخص بالدوخة عندما يقف فجأة بعد جلوس وتجده يتمسك بالاشياءخوفاً من السقوط، وكثير من الناس يعتقدون ان سبب ذلك يعود إلى النظر فيذهب إلى محل نظارات ويقطع نظارة آملا أنها تمنع ظهور الدوار عنده والمصاب عادة لا يستطيع ان يغادر مضجعه في الصباح الا بعد ان يجلس عند منامة لمدة 5- 10دقائق والا اصيب بعد نهوضه بالدوار، وقد يزول هذا الدوار بعد لحظات وقد يمكث إلى حوالي ساعة أو ربما ساعتين. وسبب مثل هذا الدوار أو الدوخة وجود مرض في الصفراء.



- النوع الثالث: ان المصابين يضطرون ملازمة الفراش اياماً كثيرة متتابعة إذ لا يستطيعون النهوض وارتداء ملابسهم لشعورهم المستمر بالدوار، وإذا نهضوا فانهم يفقدون توازنهم ويعرضون انفسهم إلى خطر السقوط، وهذا النوع من الدوار لا يرافقه في العادة غثيان.



- النوع الرابع: تكون نوبات الدوار أو الدوخة شديدة ويرافقها غثيان وطنين في الاذن وفي بعض الأحيان بالسمع، والمصابون بهذا النوع يلازمون الفراش في بعض الأحيان اسابيع متعددة ولا يستطيعون النهوض إذ يرون كل شيء حولهم يدور ويعجزون عن الوقوف والمشي ويسقطون إلى الارض حال وقوفهم وهناك عدة اسباب للدوار منها ما يلي:



- دوار البحر: وهذا النوع يتسبب من حركة البواخر نتيجة اضطرابات جهاز التوازن بالاذن الداخلية لدى الشخص واعراضه غثيان وقيء ودوار وصداع ويشحب لون وجه المصاب ويتصبب عرقاً بارداً.



وعلاج هذا النوع بسيط حيث يجب الجلوس في هواء متجدد مع الاكل الخفيف والابتعاد كل البعد عن الاغذية الدسمة وتناول ادوية مضادة للغثيان وهي مشهورة جداً ومتوفرة في الصيدليات ومن أهمها نوع يعرف باسم درامامين.



- دوار الجبال: وهذا النوع من الدوار يحدث في المرتفعات العالية مثل قمم الجبال وذلك نظراً إلى قلة ضغط الهواء، ويجب للاشخاص الذين يفكرون في صعود الجبال وللسائحين بالسيارات توقع التعرض لدوار المرتفعات واتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة لذلك، وعلاج هذا النوع التقليل من المجهود البدني ومن الاكل والشرب مدة يومين إلى ان يكيف الجسم نفسه للموقع الجديد.. ويجب على مرضى القلب والصدر تجنب الذهاب إلى الأماكن المرتفعة.



- دوار الحركة: يشعر بهذا النوع فئة من الناس وليست الغالبية عندما يركبون قطاراً أو طائرة أو حتى سيارة أو باخرة أو مصعداً أو ارجوحة وسبب الدوار الذي يشعر به بعض الأشخاص ان الحركة غير المألوفة أو غير المنتظمة تحدث اضطراباً بأعضاء التوازن بالاذن الداخلية، واعراضه دوار وصداع وشحوب اللون وعرق بارد، وتزول جميع هذه الاعراض غالباً وبسرعة بعد انتهاء الرحلة غير مسببة فيما بعد اضراراً، فالشخص غير المعتاد على السفر بحراً أو بالطائرة يصاب بالدوار من مجرد الجوع أو سوء الهضم أو التخمة الزائدة أو شم روائح كريهة وبالاخص رائحة دخان التبغ.



وعلاج مثل هذا النوع تناول مهدئات قبل ركوب الطائرة أو الباخرة وتناول وجبة خفيفة عند الاقلاع، ويجب الاستلقاء على المقعد واغماض العينين، وتجنب الجلوس في الاماكن السيئة التهوية والاكلات الدسمة ويفضل ان يتناول الشخص فنجاناً من القهوة المركزة.



- دوار الهواء: وهذا النوع يحدث لبعض الاشخاص الذين يرحلون على متن الهواء أو على الطائرات العمودية ومن اعراضه الغثيان والقيء والصداع وهذا النوع إلى حد ما يشبه دوار الحركة.



- دوار المرتفعات: وهي حالة تترتب على الصعود إلى مرتفعات عالية متسببة مما يلابس ذلك في نقص في ضغط الهواء وهي تسمى طبياً بهبوط الاوكسجين الدموي، واعراضها تتوقف على مدى علو المكان المرتفع ومدى السرعة التي يرتفع بها إلى هذا المكان، وعلى الشخص الذي يعاني من بعض الامراض وبالاخص امراض القلب أو الرئة استشارة الطبيب قبل ذهابه إلى مثل هذه الاماكن.





( علاج الدوخة )

يتوقف علاج الدوخة على معرفة السبب وهي عادة سريعة الزوال إذا زال السبب أو العلة، فاذا كان الشخص يعاني من دوار مستديم فيجب في هذه الحالة استشارة المختص لفحصه فحصاً دقيقاً وعمل التحاليل اللازمة للبول وغيره، وفي حالة عدم وجود الطبيب فيجب ان يمدد المصاب على فراش في غرفة مهواة ويجعل رأسه اوطأ من جسمه ويغمض عينيه ويعطى الهواء التام حتى يرتاح من الدوار إلى حين وصول الطبيب، إذا كان الدوار يعاوده دون معرفة سببه فيجب استشارة المختص، اما علاج الدوخة بالاعشاب فتوجد عدة أعشاب لها اثرها الكبير وهي:



الزنجبيل: GINGER

كان البحارة الصينيون يمضغون جذور الزنجبيل عند سفرهم في البحار وانتقل الاستعمال إلى الهند وآسيا والشرق الاوسط ثم إلى اوروبا وكانوا يستخدمونه ضد دوار البحر، وفي دراسة اجريت على 80شخصاً ممن يشعرون بدوار البحر حيث اعطي كل منهم جراماً واحدا من مسحوق الزنجبيل (نصف ملعقة شاي) قبل الابحار فطحفظ الدوار بنسبة 90% وعلى الأرض اجريت دراسة على عدد 18شخصاً يعانون من الدوار الناتج من حركة القطارات والسيارات حيث أعطي كل واحد منهم نفس الجرعة السابقة وكانت النتيجة أفضل من العقار المعروف الذي يعطى للمسافرين وهو درامامين (DRAMAMINE) وقد اقترح البروفسور فارو تيلر أستاذ العقاقير وعميد كلية الصيدلة سابقاً بجامعة بوردو بمدينة لافيات بانديانا ان تناول المسافر عن طريق البر أو البحر كبسولتين من مستحضر الزنجبيل الذي يباع جاهزاً في الصيدليات قبل السفر بثلاثين دقيقة. ويمكن استعمال الزنجبيل الطازج أو شرائح الزنجبيل الجافة أو مسحوق الزنجبيل على هيئة شاي.



الجنكة GINKGO

توصف خلاصة أوراق الجنكة على نطاق واسع في أوروبا ضد الدوار وقد قامت دراسة فرنسية على 70شخصاً لديهم دوخة مزمنة حيث اعطوا خلاصة الجنكة وكانت النتيجة أن 47منهم شفوا من الدوخة حيث كانت الجرعة ما بين 60إلى 240جراماً لليوم الواحد، ولكن لا يجب تعدي هذه الجرعة حيث إن الجرعة الزائدة تسبب الاسهال وقلقاً شديداً.



الكرفس CELERY

لقد أثبتت الدراسات الصينية أن بذور الكرفس لها تأثير جيد ضد الدوخة ويستعمل الشعب الصيني بذور الكرفس كعلاج للدوخة.



اكليل الجبل ROSEMARY



ليمون الجنة أو الليمون الهندي GRAPEFRUIT

يعتبر الصينيون قشور ليمون الجنة وصفة مفضلة ضد الدوخة حيث يغلون قشور الثمار على هيئة شاي ويشربونه لهذا الغرض.



الخوج PEACH

يستعمل الصينيون أوراق الخوخ كشاي ضد الدوخة حيث يغلون ملعقة أكل من الأوراق مع ملء كوب ماء ويشربونه ضد الدوخة.



بيكنج صود BAKING SODA

تستعمله النساء الأمريكيات وخاصة اللائي يقطن الجنوب والجنوب الغربي حيث يؤخذ ملء ملعقة صغيرة وتذاب في ملء كوب ماء ويشرب عند الدوخة حيث تزول تماماً.



التمر هندي TAMARIND

ينقع حوالي 2ملعقة أكل من ثمار التمر هندي عندالمساء في حوالي كوب من الماء ويعصر صباحاً ويصفى ويشرب نصفه في الصباح والنصف الباقي في المساء ضد الدوخة.



خل التفاح VINEGAR

يؤخذ ملء ملعقة من الخل وتضاف إلى ملء كوب ماء بارد ويشرب عند الشعور بالدوخة.



أوراق العرعر JUNEPER

يؤخذ ملء ملعقتين من أوراق العرعر الجافة وتضاف إلى نصف لتر ماء ويغلى لمدة 5دقائق ثم يبرد ويصفى ويشرب فاتراً فنجان شاي مع كل وجبة وهذا مفيد جداً للدوخة.



نقلاً عن جريدة الرياض

الاثنين 02 ذو الحجة 1423العدد 12645 السنة 38

الصــــداع


* الصداع أكثر الامراض شيوعاً بين البشر ويتفاوت مابين صداع خفيف إلى صداع حاد، والصداع بصفة عامة ليس مرضاً قائماً بذاته، بل هو عرض من الاعراض، وهو لاشك من أشهر الاعراض لعدة أمراض تصيب كلاً من الجسم والنفس.والصداع عبارة عن الم أو وجع قد يكون خفيفاً أو شديداً وقد يشمل كل الرأس أو جزءاً منه وقد يمتد هذا الألم إلى الرقبة وقد يمتد إلى الكتفين أيضاً، قد يستمر الصداع اقل من ساعة أو عدة ايام.واسباب الصداع ترجع إلى العديد من الظروف فاصابة الرأس بجرح أو تقلص عضلات الرأس، أو خفقان الشرايين التي تغذي فروة الرأس، كلها يمكن ان تؤدي إلى حدوث الصداع، ويمكن ايضاً ان يؤدي توتر العين والتهاب الجيوب الأنفية أو اعراض الحساسية إلى الصداع. وفي حالات محدودة للغاية فإن الصداع قد يكون سببه ورماً في الدماغ أو غيره من امراض الدماغ، وهناك نوعان رئيسيان من الصداع الحاد أو المزمن.



والصداع الحاد نادر الحدوث ويستمر لوقت قصير في الغالب ومعظم الاشخاص الذين يعانون من الصداع الحاد يسعون لاستشارة الطبيب بسبب قلقهم من استمرار الصداع الحاد، وفي معظم الحالات فإن الراحة وعدم تعاطي العقاقير، يمكن ان يؤديا إلى ازالة متاعب المريض، اما الصداع المزمن فيحدث بصورة منتظمة، وقد يستمر لبضعة أيام.وتعود أسباب الصداع إلى الاسباب الرئيسية الآتية: الصداع الناشىء عن الضغوط النفسية والشد العصبي. الصداع الناشىء عن بعض المتاعب في الأوعية الدموية والقلب. الصداع الناشىء عن بعض الأورام السرطانية في المخ. الصداع النصفي (الشقيقة). الصداع التوتري صداع ضربة الشمس. الصداع الناتج عن أمراض العيونوأكثر انواع الصداع المزمن شيوعاً الشقيقة (الصداع النصفي) والصداع التوتري أو النفساني.

* الشقيقة: واحد من اقسى انواع الصداع واشدها ويطلق عليه ايضاً الصداع المرضي بسبب الألم الذي يكون مصحوباً بالغثيان والتقيؤ، وقد يكون سبب الصداع النصفي التمدد المتزايد أو التورم أو خفقان شرايين الرأس. وقد تؤدي بعض الاطعمة مثل الشكولاتة وبعض انواع الجبن إلى حدوث مرض الصداع النصفي لدى بعض الاشخاص، ويتكرر الصداع النصفي من حين لآخر ويكون مؤلماً في معظم الاحوال حتى يضطر المريض إلى ملازمة الفراش، وقد يعاود الصداع النصفي مرضاه مرتين أو ثلاث مرات في الاسبوع، وفي احوال اخرى فقد تعاود نوبات الصداع النصفي المريض عدة اشهر بل احياناً سنوات متباعدة، ويسبق النوبة عادة الانذار لها ظهور شعاعات تتراقص امام العين أو اضواء متوهجة كالومض الخاطف أو يرى المريض بقعة مظلمة في مجال الرؤية وغالباً ما يصيب الألم جانباً واحداً من الرأس ويعقب ذلك الشعور بالغثيان والميل للتقيوء، وبعض المرضى يميلون للبكاء وتفرز عيونهم دموعاً غزيرة على الرغم منهم، وقد يكون هناك عدم وضوح في الرؤية (زغللة) أو يحدث تنميل في الأطراف بالذراع أو الأرجل.يقوم الأطباء في مواجهة الصداع النصفي بوصف عقاقير مختلفة للمساعدة على تقليل ورم الشرايين الدماغية خلال نوبة الصداع النصفي، وقد يلجأ بعض مرضى الصداع النصفي إلى استخدام اسلوب التغذية الحيوية المرتدة وهي طريقة تعلم السيطرة على عمليات الجسم التي عادة لا تكون تحت السيطرة الطوعية، فقد تعلم الناس كيف ينظمون جريان الدم، وضغط الدم، وحرارة الجسم والموجات الدماغية ودقات القلب وغيرها من الوظائف الداخلية لاجسامهم، يسيطر عادة الجزء التلقائي (المنظم الذاتي) بالجهاز العصبي على مثل هذه العمليات آلياً ويمكن للناس أيضاً استعمال التغذية الحيوية المرتدة لكي يتعلموا مرة اخرى كيفية تحريك عضلاتهم التي خرجت عن سيطرتهم نتيجة حادث أو ضربة أو ضرر اصاب الدماغ، ومن خلال اسلوب التغذية المرتدة يمكن لمرضى الصداع النصفي تعلم كيفية رفع درجة حرارة الجسم بأنفسهم وبأيديهم دون معاونة، وهذا الاسلوب من شأنه ان يقلل من اندفاع الدم بصورة غير مباشرة إلى فروة الرأس وهو يعني تقليل انقباضات وخفقان الشرايين الدماغية.

* الصداع التوتري: وهو أكثر انواع الصداع شيوعاً وهو مرتبط بإزدياد توتر عضلات الوجه فعندما يكون الشخص متوتراً أو متعباً أو واقعاً تحت تأثير توتر بدني أو ذهني فإن هذه العضلات تنكمش وهو ما ينتج عنه الصداع التوتري، ويعاني المريض من الم في الرأس أو في مؤخرة الرأس والعنق ويمكن تخفيف حدة الصداع التوتري باستخدام عقاقير لتخفيف حدة الالم.أدوية عشبية

* هل هناك أدوية عشبية لعلاج أو لتخفيف الصداع والصداع النصفي والتوتري؟ نعم هناك ادوية عشبية جيدة لعلاج الصداع بأنواعه مثل:* ورق الغار BAY والذي يعرف علمياً باسم LAURUS NOBILIS واوراق الغار تحتوي على مركبات تعرف باسم بارثينولايدز (PARTHENOLIDES) والتي وجد ان لها تأثيراً مميزاً ضد الشقيقة ويوجد مستحضر من هذه المجموعة الكيميائية تباع لدى محلات الاعشاب المقننة.

*حشيشة الحمى FEVERFEW: وحشيشة الحمى تعرف علمياً باسم TANACETUM PARTHENIUM وفي دراسة نشرت في مجلة الطب البريطانية اثبتت ان اخذ اوراق نبات حشيشة الحمى بانتظام يمنع نوبات الشقيقة، وقد ذكرت نشرة مدرسة هورد الطبية ان اكل عدد قليل من اوراق حشيشة الحمى اصبح امراً طبيعياً لمنع الشقيقة في بريطانيا، وقيل ان مرضى الصداع النصفي في بريطانيا الذين لم تتحسن حالتهم مع الأدوية الكيميائية المشيدة لجأوا إلى حشيشة الحمى وتوصلوا إلى نتائج مذهلة، ويقال ان تناول حوالي 4ورقات طازجة من حشيشة الحمى تحمي من الشقيقة، وتستخدم اوراق النبات على هيئة شاي حيث تؤخذ حوالي 10ورقات من النبات وتوضع في كأس ملئ بالماء سبق غليه وتترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم تصفى ويشرب مرة واحدة في اليوم، ولكن الاسهل من ذلك هو وجود كبسولات جاهزة في الاسواق المحلية وهي مقننة وعلىها طريقة الاستعمال، ولكن يجب الانتباه إلى ان المرأة الحامل والأم المرضع يجب عدم تعاطيهما لأي مستحضر من مستحضرات حشيشة الحمى.

* قشور الصفصاف WILLOW BARKS يوجد ثلاثة انواع من نبات الصفصاف تستعمل قشورها لعلاج الصداع وهي مايعرف علمياً باسم SALIX FRAGILIS وSALIX DAPHNOIDES وSALIX PURPUREA لقد ادخلت السلطات الألمانية قشور نبات الصفصاف كعلاج لألم الصداع.يحتوي الصفصاف على ساليسين وحمض العفص وقلويدات وجلوكوزيدات ويعتبر الصفصاف اول نبات يحضر منه الاسبرين، لقد نصح الدستور الألماني باستعمال 60إلى 120ملجم من الساليسين لعلاج الصداع والذي يعادل ملعقة من قشور الصفصاف ولكن إذا كنت تعاني من الحساسية ضد الاسبرين فيجب عدم استخدام قشور الصفصاف، كما يجب عدم اعطاء قشور الصفصاف للاطفال وبالاخص الذين يعانون من البرد أو الفلونزا والذي من شأنه التسبب في خراب الكبد والمخ.

* الاخدرية المحولة: EVENING PRIMROSE يعتبر هذا النبات من أحسن المصادر النباتية للقضاء على آلام الصداع النصفي، حيث يحتوي هذا النبات على مركب فينايل الانين PHENYL ALANINE وينصح المختصون بتناول 6إلى 8كبسولات من زيت نبات الاخدرية.

* الثوم GARLIC والبصل ONION يعتبر الثوم والبصل من مرققات الدم، وتعتبر لويحات صفائح الدم التي تدخل في تشكيل الخثرات الدموية هي ايضاً التي تحدث الصداع النصفي وعليه فإن اكل الثوم أو البصل يقلل من تأثير هذا الصفيحات وبالتالي يمنع تكوين الشقيقة.

* الزنجبيل GINGER الناس في آسيا عادة ما يستعملون الزنجبيل الطازج أو الجاف لمنع الصداع أو الصداع النصفي، وكانت هناك امرأة صينية حاولت جميع الأدوية لايقاف آلام الشقيقة الذي عانت منه لمدة طويلة واهتدت اخيراً إلى الزنجبيل الذي ازال ما كانت تعانيه حيث كانت تأخذ مابين 500إلى 600ملجم من الزنجبيل الجاف وتخلطة بالماء عندما تشعر بأعراض الشقيقة، واستمرت تأخذ اربع جرعات في اليوم ولمدة أربعة ايام، ثم تحولت من استعمال الزنجبيل الجاف إلى الزنجبيل الطازج حتى انقطعت اعراض الشقيقة، ويقال ان استعمال الكركم بجرعات صغيرة مع الزنجبيل يفيد كثيراً في علاج الشقيقة.

* الجنكة GINKGO سبق الحديث عن الجنكة والمعروفة علمياً باسم G.BILOBA تقول الدراسات العلمية ان الشقيقة تزول عندما يزيد انسياب الدم إلى الرأس، وهذا ما تفعله الجنكة حيث تسهل عملية انسياب الدم إلى المخ ويوجد في الاسواق عدة مستحضرات من هذا النبات حيث يؤخذ 30قطرة من خلاصة الجنكة التي تحتوي على ما لا يقل عن 5.% جلوكوزيدات فلافونودية وذلك بمعدل 3مرات في اليوم وذلك لمدة يومين أو ثلاثة ايام فقط، ويمكن ايضاً استعمال كبسولات الجنكة بمعدل 60إلى 240ملجم في اليوم ولكن لا تزيد الجرعة عن هذا الحد حيث ان الزيادة تسبب الاسهال وعدم الراحة.

* حشيشة النحل أو الترنجان LEMON BALM يقول البرفيسور نورمان استاذ الصيدلة في كلية الملك بجامعة لندن ومؤلف كتاب العقاقير الطبية ان نبات حشيشة النحل قد ادخل ضمن الوصفات الجيدة لعلاج الصداع أو الشقيقة وينصح باستخدام ملعقة إلى ملعقتين من اوراق النبات الجاف تضاف إلى ملئ كوب ماء سبق غليه ويترك حتى يبرد ثم يشرب، وقال يمكن ان يعمل مزيج بكميات متساوية من الحشيشة وحشيشة الحمى والكركم وتؤخذ على هيئة منقوع لعلاج الشقيقة.

* الرجلة PURSLANEوهي عبارة عن نبات عشبي صغير حولي تعرف علمياً باسم PORTUIACA OLERACEA وهي تحتوي على كمية كبيرة من المغنسيوم وقد اقترح مختصو الاغذية ان 600ملجم من المغيسوم يومياً يفيد في ايقاف آلام الصداع أو الصداع النصفي، ووفقاً لما ذكره الدكتور جالوب في مقالته ان عدداً من الامريكيين بدأ يتعاطون الرجلة على وجباتهم يومياً وكانوا يعانون من الشقيقة حيث وجد ان قلة المغنسيوم كان له دور في الشقيقة، وعليه يمكن لمرضى الشقيقة الاكثار من الرجلة مع وجباتهم.

* حشيشة الشفاء أو حشيشة الدود TANSY وهو نبات عشبي حولي يعرف علمياً باسم TANACETUM VULGARIS وهذا النبات يشبه في تأثيره تأثير حشيشة الحمى حيث يحتوي على البارثينولايدز والذي يمنع الشقيقة، يجب على المرأة الحامل عدم استعمال نبات حشيشة الشفاء، ويوجد من هذا النبات مستحضرات في السوق المحلية.

* الزعتر THYME سبق الحديث عن الزعتر لكننا هنا نتحدث عنه كواق جيد من الصداع التوتري يقول العالم جون هييزمان مؤلف موسوعة هينيرمان للفواكه والخضر والاعشاب ان شرب مستحضر مكون من ملء ملعقة شاي من مسحوق الزعتر على ملء كوب ماء سبق غليه مرة أو مرتين في اليوم يساعد على ايقاف توتر العضلات في الرقبة والكتفين ومؤخرة الرأس والتي يسببها الصداع التوتري.

* عسل النحل النقي: بمجرد ظهور اعراض الشقيقة تناول ملعقة كبيرة من عسل النحل النقي حيث يختفي الالم بعد مرور نصف ساعة تقريباً، ومن المعروف ان عسل النحل النقي مسكن عام للجسم وهو كذلك علاج مناسب لجميع انواع الصداع بما فيها الشقيقة.

* بخار الماء بالخل: هذه وسيلة اخرى في معالجة الشقيقة وهي طريقة تعتمد على الاستنشاق ولهذا الغرض يوضع مزيج متناصف من الخل والماء في وعاء على النار إلى ان يغلي، وينتشر بخاراً في الهواء ثم ينكب الشخص الذي يعاني من الشقيقة بوجهه فوق البخار ويستنشق حوالي 75نشقة فإن آلام الشقيقة تخف تدريجياً حتى تزول تماماً عند الانتهاء من الاستنشاق، وإذا عادت نوبة الشقيقة مرة اخرى فإن النوبة تكون أقل بكثير من المرة الاولى وتكرر عملية الاستنشاق حتى تنقطع الشقيقة.

*حصا البان ROSEMARY نبات عشبي معمر يعرف ايضاً باسم اكليل الجبل وهو نبات عطري يزرع في الحدائق ويستخدمه الاوروبيون على نطاق واسع ويعتبر من النباتات الشائعة لديهم، يحتوي نبات حصا البان على زيت طيار وأهم مركباته السينيول والكافور والبورنيول بالاضافة إلى مواد عفصية وصابونية واحماض عضوية، يستعمل نبات حصا البان الذي يحضر باضافة خمسين غراماً من اوراق النبات والذي يعادل ملعقة كبيرة من الاوراق على ملء كوب ماء مغلي ويترك لمدة 15دقيقة ثم يصفى ويشرب مرة واحدة في اليوم، كما يمكن استنشاق ابخرة بخار الماء بعد وضع الاوراق في الماء المغلي.

*زهرة الربيع COWSLIPنبات عشبي كتب عنه وليام شكسبير وابن جنسون حيث قالوا هذا المصدر النباتي الجيد والذي يحتوي على قاتل الالم والذي يعتبر المصدر الطبيعي للاسبرين، هذا النبات منتشر في اوروبا وسيبيريا وغرب آسيا وشمال افريقيا، إذا حضر شاي من هذا النبات وبالاخص من ازهاره وخلط مع العسل وعصير الليمون كان افضل علاج للصداع النصفي، يوجد هذا النبات في محلات العطارة ويمكن طلبه من شركات بيع الأغذية الصحية.

* الأقحوان CHRYSANTHEMUM في الهند والصين يستخدم مواطنو تلك البلاد شاياً مصنوعاً من ازهار نبات الاقحوان لعلاج الصداع التوتري حيث يؤخذ ملعقة متوسطة من الازهار الجافة وتوضع في كأس ملئ بالماء المغلي ويغلى لمدة 10دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب مرتين إلى ثلاث مرات في اليوم، يوجد أكياس شاي من ازهار الاقحوان تباع في اغلب مخازن الأغذية الصحية.

* جذور البتولا BIRCH ROOTS نبات البتولا نبات شجري معمر ويستعمل جذور هذا النبات على نطاق واسع من قبل الهنود الحمر لعلاج الصداع النصفي، يؤخذ ملعقة من مسحوق الجذور وتغمر في كوب ماء سبق غليه ويترك لمدة 10دقائق دون غطا ثم يصفى ويشرب مرة واحدة في اليوم.

* حشيشة الملاك العنبية CHINESE ANGEICA يستعمل الصينيون حشيشة الملاك التي يعرفونها باسم دونج كوا (DONG QUAI) لعلاج الصداع النصفي حيث يعملون شاياً من جذور النبات حيث يأخذون عدداً من القطع الكبيرة من الجذور وتوضع في كوبين من الماء الذي سبق غليه ويترك لمدة 10دقائق دون غطاء ويشرب هذا المستحضر على دفعتين مرة في الصباح ومرة في المساء.
http://www.se77ah.com/art-753-علاج-الدوخه-و-علاج-الصداع.html


----------



## tasoni queena (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا نهيسى على الموضوع الغنى ده بالمعلومات الرائعة

مسبرنا هنلجألوا فى يوم من الايام لو كان لينا عمر يعنى

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------

